# Connecting SONY S735 DVP TO HD TV



## JC1972 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Sony DVP S735D multi-region DVD player, and I'm wondering if I can connect it to a Panasonic Viera HDTV ? Certain blogs say you can connect using the component and S-Video leads, yet there is no S-Video socket on the Panasonic HDTV ? The HD TV features 2 scarts, a component 'section' and an HDMI connection. 

However, my DVD player doesn't feature any HDMI functions ? 

At the moment, by just using the scarts I'm getting a grey picture, with audio. Yet, no colour ? Tried a component lead with scart connenction, yet nothing. The only 'success' so far is the grey picture with audio via the scarts.

How can I get a colour picture ?

Thanks,

JC


----------

